

What the **** should I do with my startup - UK_throw_away

I am a UK based IT consultant involved in a couple of start-ups over the last 4-5 years. In the last year, I decided to go it alone, but have no experience of programming. Having access to a great team of developer in Eastern Europe, I developed the idea of a video sharing start-up. Design were created by a very close friend and high talented designer. The iPhone app was deveopled and ready to ship, however, the web developer had a terrible bike accident and was out of action. I waited over 3 weeks before speaking to second developer and work restart after an additonal week lost. 4 week later, the second developer went AWOL. At the time, I had health issues so chasing was not an option. Another months passed and here we are, the developer, (Moroccan) had kidney issues and has been in hospital for a month in is also out of action. I have all but lost interest in working on a start-up due to my limitations as a programmer to pick up the pieces and it is very frustrating waiting for developers to get back to you. A fair amount of time (and money) has gone in to this project.<p>Am broke and tired (unwell), struggling to decided what to do next!<p>Should I sell the idea, design and software? (More to the point, would anyone be interested in buying it!) and if so, what would be the best place to do this.<p>Does anyone have any experience in selling half-baked projects with great potential?<p>Detailed image of project may be posted if requested
======
robinwarren
Possibly you could put things on hold for a while and return to it when you
feel more capable of giving it some time. Is there a great rush to get to
market or could you ignore it for a month, enjoy the occasionally nice weather
were having and come back refreshed?

I'd have thought (although could be wrong as I've no experience of it) that
selling a project in the state you describe will be tricky/impossible. I'd
also assume one of the big issues with a video sharing service is the
bandwidth required and hence potential costs of running such a service. Unless
you've got a believable revenue model to cover the expected costs anyone
buying your project is still going to be looking at further outlay before they
might see revenue.

Sorry, a pretty depressing summary, possibly you know something I don't about
your situation which mitigates some or all of the above. Seriously though, if
there's not a real urgent rush. Take a break, recoup, and come back with a
fresh perspective in 2 to 4 weeks. It may be time to chalk it up to experience
or maybe things will still be able to come together for you when you're better
placed to face the challenges.

~~~
UK_throw_away
firstly, THANK YOU for you reply.

There has always been a rush to market, unsure why but I wanted to get in on
the act before others did. Justin.tv may have trialed a similar service
although I am unsure what exactly they attempted to do.

I believe you are correct in saying the project WILL require further outlay.
The hosting, iphone app and API's have been created, but the site will need to
be re-created and additionally integration with a streaming provider will need
to be setup/negotiated, which again may require some outlay and possibly long
term OPEX.

On the positive front, the site API's have been built to accommodate a
completely new revenue model. The model is the key to the update of this
service. None of this section of the site is created, which will probably fall
foul of abuse here as it is simply at the idea/design stage.

What I have decided is that creating such a start-up at this stage in my life
and dedicating time to it will be very difficult due to other
commitments...personal health and new child to name but a few!

